# About command "clear" within Cygwin



## IamaJman (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, please move the thread if in wrong section, I'm totally new here.

I installed Cygwin on 64bits WIN7 PC but, in /bin/csh editor *vi*, I can't find the command "clear" whiich, obviously, clears the screen.
I know csh is obsolete but I use since years and years and, by now, I'm not moving to anothere script language.
Have u got any idea about what I have to do for fixing this issue?
Moreover, i can't find how to type the character
*`*
which is commonly used when you're goin' to assign a variable the result of an instruction.

Thanks 4 what u will do :flowers:
Kind Regards


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The backtick character should be on the same key as the ~, and on most keyboards is near the top left under the Esc key.

As for the clear command in vi, it's ^L.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

IamaJman said:


> Hi, please move the thread if in wrong section, I'm totally new here.
> 
> I installed Cygwin on 64bits WIN7 PC but, in /bin/csh editor *vi*, I can't find the command "clear" whiich, obviously, clears the screen.
> I know csh is obsolete but I use since years and years and, by now, I'm not moving to anothere script language.
> ...


If you want some more information about the cygwin, you have to know that if you want to install another package eg. gcc that compiles C source files you cna run the executable file again. Then in the last step i think you cna search about your package and install it.

Uh, if you want to enable 'clear' command or 'vim' editor you can search for 'clear' or 'vim' or both  

Also, you cna edit your .bashrc file at the directory that is current when cygwin opens, to enable a default directory when cygwin opens. For example when it opens to me the current directory is C:\Users\xmarkx\Desktop\ . Simple add a new line with cd <path>

These are the most usefull tips from me  Have fun!


----------

